# Tapered Tubing From Dankung



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Dankung.com offers now tapered tubing. 3060-2050.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/tapered-tubing-from-2050-to-3060-p-688.html?zenid=9tll1l2l9b3qo7dbs24p23dd23


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Buck and a half a pop. Sold out. I would give it a try even at that price just to see what it can do.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i think all buns glazing showed us on here the other week








looks quite promising


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Your hear it first, from All Buns Glazing. Unfortunately, someone found it before me and bought it all.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It was probably the guys over there in England -- they are very interested in it.


----------

